# Ladies, thoughts on beards?



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just want to run a poll to see what you ladies think about different styles of beards/no beard looks.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well personally, I want to marry a straight guy and not be a beard.

(bah dum bum)

I like them, but I also like a clean shave. I do not like long, wiry, bushy ones (on a romantic partner). If it is longer, I want to see it groomed well and tamed and looking good. Some longer beards simply cannot be tamed, and for them I like a medium beard or a short one.

My first husband had a beautiful, thick black beard and stache that would grow in like 2 seconds. I loved the beard, it was silky and soft and beautiful. He kept it at a nice medium length (too short didn't work for him because it was soooo thick). He also had incredible soft chest hair (I know lots of women don't like it, but I loved his. Not all chest hair is created the same).

My second husband has a goatee and stache, fairly sparse compared to first hubby, but looks great on him. I do not think he was even capable of growing a full beard (on his cheeks, etc). He also had great chest hair (though not as lush).

All my other lovers have been clean shaven.

Where I live you see beards of every type and women discuss which types they are willing to date.


----------



## Cat Lady (May 7, 2019)

Depends on the guy. And the beard. My husband has a well trimmed goatee and I like it. Some guys look idiotic with a goatee though. None of them look any good with a huge scraggly beard. Or something weird like those tiny chin beards, what are they called?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Cat Lady said:


> Or something weird like those tiny chin beards, what are they called?


Loser patch.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Well personally, I want to marry a straight guy and not be a beard.
> 
> (bah dum bum)


LOL!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cat Lady said:


> Or something weird like those tiny chin beards, what are they called?


Spit catcher.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I love the trend beards on men but I've only dated one guy who had one (big country). Loved combing my fingers through his beard. It looked like the grey bearded guy in this photo


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ that looks like every dude in Portland.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

If I have to search through your beard to find your lips when going in for a kiss then it's too much.

Around these parts the trend is braids and beads in the beards ...


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> ^^^ that looks like every dude in Portland.


And with my penchant for attracting much younger men......I need to move to Portland 😄


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lila said:


> And with my penchant for attracting much younger men......I need to move to Portland 😄


Get out here, woman! Grab @FeministInPink on your way and we will go cub hunting! >


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Get out here, woman! Grab @FeministInPink on your way and we will go cub hunting! <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" ></a>


Ha! @FeministInPink was Portland on your list of areas you'd like to visit? I see a plan forming.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Beards are out, porn staches are in ...


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Beards are out, porn staches are in ...


In that case, I'm a no on the stache. Very few men can pull that look off.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lila said:


> EllisRedding said:
> 
> 
> > Beards are out, porn staches are in ...
> ...


Just take the beard off both the guys in your picture above, and they would have porn stache. Lots of Portland dudes like that, too.

Thankfully, that’s just sort of an alternative look. Like the guys (and gals) here who have those horrible giant disks in their ears.

Lots of guys out here are hotties. You just have to sift and sort through the various styles of facial hair and fashion to target your fave babes.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't like beards, but my real hates are goaties and long bushy ones. They make men look so much older.


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

Only if a beard is short, well groomed and clean. I hate to smell a man's lunch when we kiss.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

SecondWind said:


> Only if a beard is short, well groomed and clean. I hate to smell a man's lunch when we kiss.


Probably TMI and maybe gross, but I did used to love slurping my own juices off his beard after he went down on me.

Actually, that was true with clean shaved men, too, just slurped it off his face. There’s just a bit more when there’s a beard of some kind.

ETA: super sorry. Am single and obvs need to get laid!! Lolz


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

Hate beards, don't mind a bit of stubble.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I do not like this new look with the full beard. I do like the closer shaved bit in the chin.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

To rearrange Fountains of Wayne


> Oh can't you see my world is falling apart
> please leave the biker
> Leave the biker, break his heart
> He's got his arms around every man's dream
> And crumbs in his beard from the seafood special


On topic, I now have a shortish beard, I like it, shaving is not foreplay.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Funny, my friends and I used to joke, whenever one of us hadn't shaved in a while it was always greeted with "Guessing you haven't gotten laid in a while" 

My W has never been much of a beard person, not up to this point have I grown a full beard. However, do I have one now (nothing close to those hipster beards), and surprisingly enough my W loves it. Her take is she loves when I am clean shaven and loves it now with my full beard (when it is soft). She doesn't like that in between where it is a bit rough. I actually spend more time now getting ready just b/c I have a beard lol

I have a full dark beard but lots of grays thrown in there (no grays anywhere else on my body, just my beard for some strange reason). B/C of this I could probably pass for a 50 yr old history professor, yet once I shave I will look like a 15yr old lol. At some point I will leave just a stache there for a day b/c it makes my W laugh 

You can see what I look like in my avatar when clean shaven!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

My DH had the much hated spit catcher for quite some time. Before that a goat. Before that a mountain man beard. Now he is just scruffy. I like them all. They are attached to him. The one thing I like less is clean shaven, but that is likely because in 26 years together he never has been.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife really likes my beard - despite it being scratchy sometimes. Fine by me , if I had to shave in the morning I'd cut my head off.


----------



## Cat Lady (May 7, 2019)

Lila said:


> I love the trend beards on men but I've only dated one guy who had one (big country). Loved combing my fingers through his beard. It looked like the grey bearded guy in this photo


That grey bearded guy looks like Rick from Walking Dead. I liked Rick without the huge beard.


----------



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

Beards rock!


----------



## hurting and confused 1 (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't like most beards. I definitely don't like kissing a guy with a beard. YUCK! A guy can look good in a short well maintained beard or gottee, but I don't prefer it. At most, I like the 5 o clock shadow....but nothing more.


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lila said:


> I love the trend beards on men but I've only dated one guy who had one (big country). Loved combing my fingers through his beard. It looked like the grey bearded guy in this photo


Looks Nasty. Good thing I dont live in Portland.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't like long beards in guys as it irritates my skin when I tend to kiss him.

I get pimples and itching around my chin. 

That's the max beard I'd tolerate from now on. 



















So, short and clean.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

bkyln309 said:


> Looks Nasty. Good thing I dont live in Portland.


Yeay, more "silver beards" for me :wink2::grin2:

I'll also take any discarded "ginger beards" too. :wink2::grin2:


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

We just came back from a trip to the Middle East. My husband tried to grow a beard to fit in with the locals. That was a little challenging since he's white as a ghost and a ginger. The beard didn't last once we arrived in the US. I don't like hair on his face.


----------

